# Outlet in top drawer ideas?



## OilfieldCowboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Cairncross said:


> I get this request all the time.
> The conversation usually goes like this:
> We have tried the outlet behind the drawer, nobody was happy for long-tangles etc.
> We tried the outlet in the drawer via SJ cord, inspector failed it.
> ...





OilfieldCowboy said:


> Here is a... more industrial... solution:
> 
> cableorganizer (dot) com/cable-hose-carriers/
> 
> Those are cable carrier systems that are designed for this sort of application (supplying power without losing articulation). I bet you could come up with a similar system made out of wood.


I see them used quite often in the Industrial sector.


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Could you run conduit through the top corner of cabinet with doors
Install the outlet towards the front of the cabinet facing the drawer

Then cut most of the drawer side off 
so you have room for the outlet and slides, but still have a ledge so things do not fall off? 

How about that one 480


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

how about you do away with the drawer box altogether, hing the drawer face like a sort of trap door, install the outlet to code on the back of the cabinet and use a short extension cord for the dryer, That way she/he can just stuff the dryer back in the there, close the door and be done with it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> how about you do away with the drawer box altogether, hing the drawer face like a sort of trap door, install the outlet to code on the back of the cabinet and use a short extension cord for the dryer, That way she/he can just stuff the dryer back in the there, close the door and be done with it.


That's brilliant.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

woodtradesman said:


> how about you do away with the drawer box altogether, hing the drawer face like a sort of trap door, install the outlet to code on the back of the cabinet and use a short extension cord for the dryer, That way she/he can just stuff the dryer back in the there, close the door and be done with it.


i think we have a winner.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

This is Post #19



DaVinciRemodel said:


> Gus, Just a possible solution I've used before. If the drawer box is not needed, Use the drawer front on hings and mount the outlet (behind it where the drawer box would be. The drawer front hinges down, allowing access to the outlet. Done a couple times in islands where we didn't want to see the outlet - has passes inspection.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Paul





woodtradesman said:


> how about you do away with the drawer box altogether, hing the drawer face like a sort of trap door, install the outlet to code on the back of the cabinet and use a short extension cord for the dryer, That way she/he can just stuff the dryer back in the there, close the door and be done with it.





Inner10 said:


> That's brilliant.





aptpupil said:


> i think we have a winner.


You boys missed all the fun reading from page 1. 
You are going to have to sit in the front row where we can keep an eye on you.:whistling

I appreciate all the input here. There have been some interesting ideas and plenty of food for thought. When the time comes to have a conversation with the stupid in tendant and or the electrician I will mention a couple of the ideas I got from this thread. 

It's been a blast. I'll report back and let all of you know how it turns out.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Gus Dering said:


> This is Post #19
> 
> You boys missed all the fun reading from page 1.
> You are going to have to sit in the front row where we can keep an eye on you.:whistling
> ...


guess i missed that one.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Gus, I thought DaVinci's suggestion was to use the drawer front to hide a plug nearly flush to the outside of the cabinet, where as woodtradesman's suggestion was to leave a hollow drawer cavity with a solid bottom and put the plug at the back to act like a shelf to hold the already plugging in hair dryer.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

......or at least thats my excuse Mr. Dering :laughing:


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

I read thru all the posts and somehow missed #19 also. I was going ot suggest putting two drawer faces side by side one of them hinged down to house the dryer with outlet near the front & the other a normal drawer.

Other splitting it up into two drawers it looks like 2 people beat me to it.
Cheers Jim


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Gus, I thought DaVinci's suggestion was to use the drawer front to hide a plug nearly flush to the outside of the cabinet, where as woodtradesman's suggestion was to leave a hollow drawer cavity with a solid bottom and put the plug at the back to act like a shelf to hold the already plugging in hair dryer.


this is how i took it also.


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

I missed where it says to keep the drawer box as a requirement, I also missed Davinci's post which is more or less the same ideas as mine.

The best solution that I can think of without going our of code would to cut the height of the drawer's back panel at half or less, install the outlet to code at the back of the cabinet and let what ever power cables snake along the cabinet's inside cavity top with the aid of those cable carriers (provided that you can find cable carriers with the right bend radius).


----------



## DueEast (Jul 21, 2009)

...is the underside of the vanity top an option for mounting a fixed outlet?

...it could eliminate the interruption with the movement of the drawer...


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Gus, I thought DaVinci's suggestion was to use the drawer front to hide a plug nearly flush to the outside of the cabinet, where as woodtradesman's suggestion was to leave a hollow drawer cavity with a solid bottom and put the plug at the back to act like a shelf to hold the already plugging in hair dryer.





Inner10 said:


> ......or at least thats my excuse Mr. Dering :laughing:


Ok, you can stay in the back row for now but I have my eye on you.:laughing:



woodtradesman said:


> I missed where it says to keep the drawer box as a requirement, I also missed Davinci's post which is more or less the same ideas as mine.
> 
> The best solution that I can think of without going our of code would to cut the height of the drawer's back panel at half or less, install the outlet to code at the back of the cabinet and let what ever power cables snake along the cabinet's inside cavity top with the aid of those cable carriers (provided that you can find cable carriers with the right bend radius).


Fine, you can keep your seat next to Inner10 but you have to clean the chalk board for the next week.:laughing:



DueEast said:


> ...is the underside of the vanity top an option for mounting a fixed outlet?
> 
> ...it could eliminate the interruption with the movement of the drawer...


 There is no reason from a cabinet stand point. I just want to handle this detail before it's an after thought and turns into a cluster fluck.

This request seems to be coming up more often these days. I have suggested that an outlet be placed behind the door for the infamous hair dryer in the past. That seemed to satisfy all involved. 

Another thing is my wife thinks its a great idea. That means it's gonna happen. Might as well stay ahead of these things.


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

Post Pics of it when you done with it.


----------



## MMM_31 (Apr 28, 2011)

What is one gaining...?? How lazy can one be. What are you saving? You can pick up a hairdryer from a drawer, but need to have a system to avoid plugging it in???? Geesh.


----------



## kend414 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sparky, go home, you add nothing here. For the rest, here you go. It's been done and it's all LEGAL. http://www.robern.com/onlinecatalog/resources/pdfs/VDELECTRIC.pdf


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

This thread is one year old.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

kend414 said:


> Sparky, go home, you add nothing here. For the rest, here you go. It's been done and it's all LEGAL. http://www.robern.com/onlinecatalog/resources/pdfs/VDELECTRIC.pdf


Let us know how that works in cabinets other than the manufacturers, skippy.

Or, should I say, Spammer?


----------



## kend414 (Mar 12, 2012)

It's an OPTION which means it can be bought and retrofitted if one has ambition and forethought. The person will have to be able to do more than quote code from a book. Seems like a LOT of people are asking for this. Doesn't matter if it's needed, just wanted. You provide, they pay,get it? So glad there are people who perservere despite people like you Sparky.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> No offense to anyone who thinks it's the best thing since sliced bread, but [offense] I can't think of any time I'd enjoy having to have a drawer open in order to use an electrical device. [/offense]



I think the entire idea is to not have to pull the hair dryer out of the drawer and plug it in, then reverse the process to store the dryer. The recep in the drawer is not intended to _replace_ the normal wall outlet, only to_ compliment_ it.


----------



## realelectrician (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's an idea...

Call an electrician:thumbsup:

Anybody here need help on framing a house or some plumbing advice please let me know...i'm an electrician I know what I'm talking about:whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I think the entire idea is to not have to pull the hair dryer out of the drawer and plug it in, then reverse the process to store the dryer. The recep in the drawer is not intended to _replace_ the normal wall outlet, only to_ compliment_ it.


Oh, I fully understand the reasoning. Looks before practicality.

I have a farming heritage, where practicality comes first. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Oh, I fully understand the reasoning. Looks before practicality.
> 
> I have a farming heritage, where practicality comes first. :thumbsup:


To some people, it's practical to not plug and unplug devices every day, wearing out the receptacle.

I see this along the lines as a mixer in a lower cabinet..... open the door, pull a stand mixer up to the c'top, and use it.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> To some people, it's practical to not plug and unplug devices every day, wearing out the receptacle.


And to that end, our hair dryer never gets unplugged. Just hung up beside the vanity. :thumbsup:


----------

